# Water  Closet  Clearances



## globe trekker (Dec 9, 2011)

I have an existing building that is changing Occupancy Groups, from an A-2

( restaurant ) to an M - a fastener(s) supply company.

Because of the occupant load ( 95 ) of this "new" Group M occupancy,

separate ADA compliant restrooms are required.

One of the restrooms on the submitted set of plans is compliant, ..the

other is why I am asking the question.

*QUESTION:* According to the 2010 ADA Standards For Accessible Design,

can the "turning space; a 5 ft. diameter circle, for a side approach

single water closet, overlap the clearance for an ADA compliant lavatory,

in the same restroom. The lavatory is located approx. 8"-10" from the

water closet, without a countertop. There are ADA grab bars indicated to

be installed as well.

Section 603.2 - Clearances, 2010 ADA Standards seems to indicate that

"overlapping' is permitted.

FWIW, I DID look for / search the archived topics in the Accessibility topic

column on this subject. I DID see some similar topics, just looking for

some clarity.

Thanks ya'll !  

.


----------



## Examiner (Dec 9, 2011)

The turning space can overlap and accessible fixture's required floor spaces and any door swings.  Door swings *cannot* overlap any floor space of an accessible fixture.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 9, 2011)

Trekker check out the Comparison of Single-User Toilet Room Layouts on this DOJ website

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/Guidance2010ADAstandards.htm


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't forget you need 5 feet minimum width from the side wall of the toilet to the edge of the lav.


----------



## iggentleman (Dec 9, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> Don't forget you need 5 feet minimum width from the side wall of the toilet to the edge of the lav.


That requirement is in ANSI A117.1 and the 2010 ADA, but not the original ADA.

Since Virginia uses ANSI for accessibility, there's no change for us.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you all for your input!

TJacobs ( and others ),

Do you have a section in the 2010 ADA that I can reference.  The current measurement from

the "rear" wall is less than 4 ft.   The proposed room dimensions are 7'-0" ( front to back )

and 5'-4" ( side to side ).

.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2011)

If you looked at the link I provided, Guidance on the 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design, you would have your section references


----------



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2011)

Toilet Room Doors. Sections 4.22.2 and 4.22.3 of the 1991 Standards and Section 603.2.3 of the 2010 Standards permit the doors of all toilet or bathing rooms with in-swinging doors to swing into the required turning space, but not into the clear floor space required at any fixture. In single-user toilet rooms or bathing rooms, Section 603.2.3 Exception 2 of the 2010 Standards permits the door to swing into the clear floor space of an accessible fixture if a clear floor space that measures at least 30 inches by 48 inches is provided outside of the door swing.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 12, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> If you looked at the link I provided, Guidance on the 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design, you would have your section references


GT...It starts at about page 80-81.  156 pages can be a bit intimidating.  If you want to print those, I recommend landscape layout pages 80-99 for toilet room info.  You could do less if you want the comparative layouts.

Mark...thanks for the link.  I trying to put together a small business handout, and the explanations seem like they would prove helpful to small business owners who have limited spatial understanding but still want to maximize the economy and compliance of their toilet rooms.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 12, 2011)

Mark H. & Papio,

Thanks for your input! In looking at the submitted references; from the 2010 ADA Guidance

( standard ), Page 93 - Water Closet Clearance. This section specifically states that

"lavatories" are prohibited from overlapping the clear floor space at water closets,

except in covered residential dwelling units."



.


----------



## Examiner (Dec 12, 2011)

In the old ADA there was a dashed line that indicated a lav within the floor space reserved for the water closet.  Many Architects and others assumed you could put the lav in the water closet's floor space.  If you read the words of the section it has always been clear that the lav could not be in the floor space of the water closet.  I contacted the DOJ years ago regarding this and was told the graphic was a drafting error.


----------

